

The £400 test that tells you how long you'll live - aneth
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/the-163400-test-that-tells-you-how-long-youll-live-2284639.html

======
hugh3
What's with the change of title to add "scientists react with fear"?

As a scientist, I react with skepticism and the depressing knowledge that a
bunch of people are going to put _far_ more stock in these test results than
they deserve. Is your "true age" any better than the one I'd get out of Wii
Fit?

The only way I could support this is if it comes with some _very_ careful
statistical analysis and a comparison to the actuarial tables of the general
population. Don't tell me how many more years I should expect to live, but
tell me the chance that I'll be dead by 2021, 2031, 2041 et cetera, with
proper error bars, and how that compares to the longevity of the general
population of my gender.

~~~
aneth
Would you take the test and be curious about the results?

"Scientists" proposing "ethical restrictions" on tests because they fear the
public is archaic thinking, and it's half of what I got out of the article.

